# Stuffy Rooms and Fresh Air



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you feel cozy or stiffled in a room that has still, thick air?
Do you feel fresh and energized or unpleasantly distracted with open windows or fans blowing?

I don't know if it's a cultural thing, a personality thing, a physical/biological thing, or just a random preference, but I've noticed that most people seem to like air-flow, open windows, and open spaces, yet there are some people who seem to prefer stuffy still air and keep their houses closed in. 

So which do you prefer? And do you have any speculations as to why?


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer air flow and open windows. I hate in the winter when it's too cold to keep windows open for long, and where I live now is really windy and the windows keep blowing shut. I don't know if it has anything to do with me being claustrophobic, although that is usually in small confined spaces that are difficult to get out of (eg. a cave with a very narrow entrance, or a long tunnel).

I also hate being on the bus when it's cold outside and the windows get all steamed up, it feels like everyone's breathing on me.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pillow said:


> I prefer air flow and open windows. I hate in the winter when it's too cold to keep windows open for long, and where I live now is really windy and the windows keep blowing shut. I don't know if it has anything to do with me being claustrophobic, although that is usually in small confined spaces that are difficult to get out of (eg. a cave with a very narrow entrance, or a long tunnel).
> 
> I also hate being on the bus when it's cold outside and the windows get all steamed up, it feels like everyone's breathing on me.


Oh boy can i relate to this. I can't breathe in houses that don't allow air to breathe in. I've slept with a fan on in my bedroom since i was 14, on high, winter through summer. I have a ceiling fan in my kitchen that moves constantly, especially when i cook, i really dislike the smell of food lingering around. I haven't been on a bus in sometime, but yeah, the closed in confined feeling with people, no air and steamy windows, Ekk. I'd need to take in a big breathe when getting off .


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Oh boy can i relate to this. I can't breathe in houses that don't allow air to breathe in. I've slept with a fan on in my bedroom since i was 14, on high, winter through summer. I have a ceiling fan in my kitchen that moves constantly, especially when i cook, i really dislike the smell of food lingering around. I haven't been on a bus in sometime, but yeah, the closed in confined feeling with people, no air and steamy windows, Ekk. I'd need to take in a big breathe when getting off .


Good idea, I'm going to have to get me a fan. I really hate sleeping with the windows closed and I always get really bunged up the next morning when there's been no air flow.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pillow said:


> Good idea, I'm going to have to get me a fan. I really hate sleeping with the windows closed and I always get really bunged up the next morning when there's been no air flow.


I use both in summer, fan and window. Its nice to sleep in a cool room, feels cozier. I like drapes on windows always opened with the sun coming in also, dark dreary rooms choke me up, get clammy and smelly after awhile .....i can't wear turtle neck sweaters because of the whole smothering feeling, must be a phobia of some sort.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I use both in summer, fan and window. Its nice to sleep in a cool room, feels cozier. I like drapes on windows always opened with the sun coming in also, dark dreary rooms choke me up, get clammy and smelly after awhile .....i can't wear turtle neck sweaters because of the whole smothering feeling, must be a phobia of some sort.


I get that with turtle necks too, and when a scarf is too high up on my neck - feels like its strangling me or something.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

I find a room with thick air the most relaxing. Where some people may want to get out and have the wind and breeze in their rooms I prefer to kick back and smoke a cigar whilste listening to my stereo. Very very relaxing. Although I have no idea why I like my room to be filled with cigar smoke it's just something I"ve found I enjoy.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I love open windows and lots of fresh, moving air. However, I live in a really bad apartment complex, and thanks to people who keep trying to break into my apartment, I have to keep them closed and locked all year long.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I like a cozy room. Depends on the house too. My cousin has a house near the beach, I can't imagine shutting all the windows in that house with possible mildew. It's nice with the windows open.

I like the warm and comforting feel of my room. It's tidy and relaxing. Most people like my room too. Like my baby cousins. They all somehow like to flock to this space for some reason. =)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never had a problem with stuffy air or closed spaces. In fact I tend to feel more cozy and comfortable in rooms with rather thick air provided it doesn't smell tooo dusty. I often go crazy airing things out, though, when there are smells lingering around that I don't like - I think my nose is just too sensitive sometimes. I think, my sensitive nose could be another reason why I like still air, though: when it's not moving random smells can't waft my way. 

I seem to have this ultra sensitivity to draughts and sometimes the slightest air movement can become distracting and irritating to me. I also tend to get cold and clammy very easily in well ventilated spaces, even when it's not that cold, whereas when the air is still I stay warmer and don't get as sweaty or clammy. Another part of my dislike for things such as fans or wind comes from all my whispy hairs that cannot be controlled unless my hair is wet. It's simply too tickly to have them constantly brushing my face and neck and arms like they do when I'm in a direct breeze. But even when there's no detectible breeze that anyone else would notice, the slight cool, open, sense of movement will often make me just slightly unnervered without my really paying attention to why I'm uncomfortable. 

I also find that open spaces tend to make me feel somewhat empty inside, lonely. The grey-blue shaddows caused when the only light is coming from outside through the windows does the same thing to me. Even if the outside light is bright enough to see inside the house, I tend to feel rather dismal if I don't have lamps on with a nice warm-yellow glow. Late afternoon sunshine can sometimes achieve that warm glow if it's coming straight in the window, but otherwise I tend to prefer to have the windows shut/cutains closed and just use my 'mood lighting' when I'm indoors. 

On the psychological side of this, I really don't know exactly why I feel less comfortable in the open and more comfortable in still closed spaces. On the surface it seems to be patly a matter of distraction. The still closed in spaces seem to make me feely more able to be introspective. I'm sure someone would suggest insecurity may have something to do with it, and this could be partly true, although I'm skeptical about the implication that all confident people like open space and all insecure people like closed space - that just doesn't seem likely. Another possible aspect of this is the idea of change and motion. I feel like I have more of an urge to be settled than to seek new experiences or new scenery. Perhaps this may in some way relate to liking the feeling of a room that is closed up with thick still air - it hasa sense of constancy, of being here just as it is for who knows how long. Perhaps this sense of a place being undisturbed also lends it a kind of intimate feeling, the absense of many people coming or going makes it feel more private and perhaps more like a secret place known only to a few. I do seem to have something of the opposite of claustrophobia anyways. I love being in tight confining spaces, but would be very uncomfortable standing out in the middle of a flat plain with nothing but fields and sky for miles. I'm not really sure why though.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I HAVE to have fresh air.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't really tell the difference between fresh air and stuffy air. I like breezes, though, so if it's not too cold I like to have a fan on or a window open. Too many open windows and open curtains, though, and I start to feel exposed and highly uncomfortable, at least if I'm on a ground floor.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> I've never had a problem with stuffy air or closed spaces. In fact I tend to feel more cozy and comfortable in rooms with rather thick air provided it doesn't smell tooo dusty. I often go crazy airing things out, though, when there are smells lingering around that I don't like - I think my nose is just too sensitive sometimes. I think, my sensitive nose could be another reason why I like still air, though: when it's not moving random smells can't waft my way.
> 
> I seem to have this ultra sensitivity to draughts and sometimes the slightest air movement can become distracting and irritating to me. I also tend to get cold and clammy very easily in well ventilated spaces, even when it's not that cold, whereas when the air is still I stay warmer and don't get as sweaty or clammy. Another part of my dislike for things such as fans or wind comes from all my whispy hairs that cannot be controlled unless my hair is wet. It's simply too tickly to have them constantly brushing my face and neck and arms like they do when I'm in a direct breeze. But even when there's no detectible breeze that anyone else would notice, the slight cool, open, sense of movement will often make me just slightly unnervered without my really paying attention to why I'm uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I'm going to pretend to know what I'm talking about a pitch a theory here.

Open spaces make you feel insignificant. They show how little you are in comparison to how large the room is. You're no longer surrounded by the room cozily so much as you are drowning in it in all it's space. If a room is small it feels more like you're actually inside the room taking up space but in say a huge space or even outside you're no longer an important aspect of your environment and thus you may feel insignificant or lonely. Not that these thoughts are conscious but more subconscious thus creating a dislike for open spaces.

But I mean, I'm just guessing here for fun.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate stuffy air and closed windows.

I feel like I can't breathe when the windows are closed and the air is not moving. Winter is such a bummer.

ETA:


Aelthwyn said:


> I also find that open spaces tend to make me feel somewhat empty inside, lonely.


This is really interesting to me. Open spaces make me feel alive, inspired, and full. Like I am connected to everything - people, earth, sky, trees, animals...Being confined makes me feel lonely and disconnected.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> I'm going to pretend to know what I'm talking about a pitch a theory here.
> 
> Open spaces make you feel insignificant. They show how little you are in comparison to how large the room is. You're no longer surrounded by the room cozily so much as you are drowning in it in all it's space. If a room is small it feels more like you're actually inside the room taking up space but in say a huge space or even outside you're no longer an important aspect of your environment and thus you may feel insignificant or lonely. Not that these thoughts are conscious but more subconscious thus creating a dislike for open spaces.
> 
> But I mean, I'm just guessing here for fun.


Interesting idea, it makes sense, except that for myself I actually tend to like that feeling of being small and insignificant. I like being awed by how huge trees or mountains or space, or even buildings are. But I think I experience this more with things that are taller than me, rather than very wide. 

One aspect I'm aware of is a sense of conspicuousy. In a flat open place I would feel very conspicuous, and the same thing somewhat goes for having the windows open. I feel kind of like a fish in a bowl swimming around for everyone to see, if they happen by anyways. In a closed space I'm less likely to feel like people are watching me, or to worry whether I might be bothering someone. I tend to feel more guarded in open spaces, more aware of when I make funny faces to myself, if I'm sitting in an awkward position, all sorts of things. I'd be less likely to make any noise in an open space because it might carry elsewhere, and usually if I'm talking or singing to myself its...well because I want to, not because I want to be heard. The sense of conspicuousy doesn't even require the presence of people, out in a field alone I would still feel like I could be being watched. That kinda sounds paranoid, heh. It's not that I'm afraid someone might come hurt me, nor do I think people who happen to observe me have any real oppinions about me....it's just...sort of distracting somehow. Hard to explain.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

katienicole said:


> This is really interesting to me. Open spaces make me feel alive, inspired, and full. Like I am connected to everything - people, earth, sky, trees, animals...Being confined makes me feel lonely and disconnected.


very interesting indeed. I've often heard people say they liked open space, but never heard anyone's reasons other than feeling stiffled in small space. It seemed there must be other feelings behind it as well. So interesting that the same circumstance can make people feel the exact opposite.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> i can't wear turtle neck sweaters because of the whole smothering feeling, must be a phobia of some sort.


I experience this as well. Whenever I have something close up around my neck, even shirts that just come up around he base of my neck, not even covering my neck will make me feel like I need to keep pulling it away. Strange that I feel smothered by that, but not by just about anything else.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> I experience this as well. Whenever I have something close up around my neck, even shirts that just come up around he base of my neck, not even covering my neck will make me feel like I need to keep pulling it away. Strange that I feel smothered by that, but not by just about anything else.


Me too, for sure. I even have jewelry i can't stand around my neck, especially if its something tight . I feel like i can't breathe. I do that with the t-shirt also. I don't mind other things either, just anything around my neck, and places with no air.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah, jewelry is often uncomfortable for me because of that. I end up playing with it too much to get it off my neck and feel like I look silly


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I typically cannot stand a closed stuffy room, and get high on a fresh breeze coming in - largely due to a hypersensitive sense of smell. However, IF the indoor smell is particularly pleasant - a wood fire in the fireplace, Christmas tree, bread in the oven, or a roast cooking, then I do not mind being "trapped" with that air too much.


----------

